# "Special" Oil Cooler Flange Adapter



## NY16V (Nov 7, 2008)

Gents,

Looking for a oil flange adapter for a MK2 16V engine. Its not a sandwich plate. It completely replaces the stock oil filter flange and allows for remote mounting of the filter and oil cooler (with two large threaded holes for AN fittings). I have one on another car (got from a swap meet million years ago) but don't have any supplier info to get a second one.

If anybody has one to sell or ideas on where to get one, let me know!!

Joe


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Are you looking for the "Euro" filter flange? It has the thermostat built in to it and keeps the filter in the stock location. Check the classifieds for one, I see them in there on occasion. I sold mine awhile back.


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

they came on the MK1 GTI's.. atleast here in europe they did..

some fast ebay (german) searching gave me this:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...Oelkuhler.TRS0&_nkw=Golf+1+Oelkuhler&_sacat=0


i've got one, but i'm not using it (nor do i intend to). the thermostat opens at 110c (when its working, mine isn't. And a new thermostat costs more then buying a mocal sandwitch w/ 80c thermostat)...

only works on the old short-blocks tho


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

With a bit more searching, there are different thermostats that you can buy that fit right in. I know I purchased one for a Porsche over 10 years ago. Pretty cheap too.

To me it is worth doing, adding the sandwich style looks dodgy, I know it works, but looks ghetto to me.


----------

